# Subway Tokens



## Amfleet (Mar 16, 2003)

I was in Boston today and while riding the subway one of my freinds mentioned that the "T" is the only transit authority that still uses tokens. Is this true? If not, what other transit authorities still use tokens?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2003)

At present, it is certainly not true.

The NYC subways still accept tokens, even though most people now use the Metro Card. This however is changing as they just voted last month to eliminate the token here in NYC as of May this year.

I'm not positive, but I believe that Chicago still uses tokens too.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't remember seeing tokens in Chicago last summer and CTA's website did not mention of them. I still think it is kind of cool to have the tokens, but the cards are easier to handle.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2003)

> After 50 years and six makeovers, the New York City transit token will end its ride on the city's subways by May.


The above is from a 1010 WINS story on the demise of the token. You can read the full story by clicking here.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I find it interesting how the New York subway is called the Metropolitan Transit Authority, but those are also the words on the outer perimiter of the MBTA tokens. Is MTA just a common name for subway transit?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Thanks for the link. I find it interesting how the New York subway is called the Metropolitan Transit Authority, but those are also the words on the outer perimiter of the MBTA tokens.


Actually the MTA doesn't just control the subway. They are also in charge of Metro North and the LIRR. Additionally they also control many of the bridges and tunnels between the 5 boroughs of NYC.


----------



## Metroclub (Mar 17, 2003)

Atlanta, Philadelphia and Toronto continue to use subway tokens. Chicago discontinued their use several years ago as most riders were using cards.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 18, 2003)

Another of the forgotten "subway" type lines is Metrorail in Miami-Dade County. This crappy line still uses tokens, although very few are needed as the line is not heavily used.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 18, 2003)

Metroclub mentions that Atlanta still uses tokens. That is true but many of us use cards as well. I get a special deal at my company and only pay $35 per month for MARTA, train and/or bus. What percentage of us use cards, I have no idea.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 18, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Another of the forgotten "subway" type lines is Metrorail in Miami-Dade County. This crappy line still uses tokens, although very few are needed as the line is not heavily used.


Is that the monorail type transit?


----------



## Superliner Diner (Mar 20, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Another of the forgotten "subway" type lines is Metrorail in Miami-Dade County. This crappy line still uses tokens, although very few are needed as the line is not heavily used.
> ...


Amfleet, no, the "Monorail-type transit" is the MetroMover, which runs in two circles (one clockwise, one counter-clockwise), with two spurs (one to the Omni area and the other to Brickell). Both circles meet the MetroRail at the Government Center station, and the MetroMover and MetroRail also meet at Brickell.

I would classify MetroMover as a People Mover, rather than a Monorail, as it operates with single cars rather than as a "train" of multiple cars.

MetroRail is a heavy rail line, which runs almost its entire length overhead. It shares a common transfer station in Hialeah with the TriRail commuter trains, which is also roughly 1/2 mile from the "Miami" Amtrak station.


----------

